# Need help with scenery ideas



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

I need some ideas. I have the basic idea of what I want to do but need help with all these elevation changes. I like simple. ok so the left “loops” will be tunnels under a mountain or hill. Inside the loops will be a mining area. Prolly coal. The back drop starting problably from a round the middle to the right will be scenery/warehouse/city pictures and some building protruding from the backdrop. The right side will be a yard, design. It finalized but will have a couple of sidings or of it. Any ideas area appreciated. What would you do? I know I want the outer main ballasted a different color than the other tracks. i have lots of trees and I love rocks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I would start by smoothing out all your terrain features first.
looks like you need a couple of bridges and than fill in the land etc.
You'll get a better idea of what will fit where.
Might need a flashing red light on that coffee cup billboard.  

Looking pretty good so far, keep at it and it will come together. 

Magic


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow, so much more track room in “n” scale!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> Wow, so much more track room in “n” scale!


Funny I almost wish I switched to N scale... I ended up buying basically all new rolling stock and engines anyways and I could have made my layout look way bigger with N scale on it's current footprint but oh well!


----------



## Norgale300$$ (Dec 9, 2021)

Good pics of the layout mustang but how about one showing the whole thing at once? That will be easier to visualize what you have to work with. I too am looking for mining ideas so I'll work on that for now. I visualize a mountain of some sort with my mainline track going through it with the mine head coming out of the side of the mt..It then needs to have a way for the coal to get to the crusher and then to a storage bin over the loading tracks where hoppers can be loaded on each track at the same time. ( Not a working loader) I'll have to build the buildings from wood and from scratch but that's half the fun for me. Question is how to build the mountain.? First I think I will build a tunnel over the mainline so the ML trains can run the area without getting hit by mountain stuff. Then I think the best way to build a mountain is with the cardboard strips covered with paper towels dipped in a solution of plaster or sprayed with 50% water mixed with 50% white glue. I kinda like the glue idea since it should be easier and less messy than plaster. However what I'm lacking is pictures of mining buildings. I keep looking on line for something to copy but most of what I find would be way too big. I guess we need to mark out the limits of the mountains on the layout floor and decide where tunnels will be needed and build them first. How's that for a start?


----------



## N-Designer (Jan 1, 2022)

When I built my Polar express theater, I started off with the blocks of wood, foam then, after making sure all the hills and valleys where worked out. I then proceeded using plaster of paris, and paint as a base coat for the whole layout. You could start off in a corner and add little by little too. There are ton of videos showing how to make your own clump, flock and trees. Since then, I have never bought anything for my two layouts. You can also print all your buildings with an fdm printer. I like luke towen the best for details and terrain tutor for terrain.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Haven’t decided on a yard design yet. the turnouts you see will be sidings. The left side will be a mountain with 2 tunnels, one tunnel will be the elevated track, other one for inner track.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Played around with the yard today. Dropped some more feeders around mains. Getting close to painting backdrop and base.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Started filling in the terrain with some insulation foam I have a bunch of after insulating my building. Shapes real easy with sanding block and wirebrush. One I get shaped how I like it, it will all get covered in watered down glue and toilet paper. Then coated with sumn more rocky, plaster or skulptamold. Also the front left fascia will be made removable to access the tunnel need be. coming together. Nice to see some terrain.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Update: my foam cutter came in…been getting after it. Also removed a turnout from upper level. Moved to bottom. Working on mine canyon, goin to be a tunnel eventually.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Today, 

added worklight
Built up the mine walls and rough cut a top out for it. also cut some expansion gaps in track.


----------

